# Family Weekend in Pasco/Citrus Counties on 6/1 with a new boat, Looking for Local Advice



## SnailPowered (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi all,

****Please note that I typed in 6/1 in the title and ment to type 7/1****

I should be taking delivery of my new Skimmer 16 later this week and will be heading over to the west coast for a weekend with the family trying our hand at scaloping, as we have been planning this for quite some time. Though I would have liked to take the boat out a few more times before heading to unknown waters, schedualing time off that works for both my wife and I is a bit challenging.

Being that I have never navigated the area, and I am more accustomed to the northern IRL, how big of a headache am I in for? I want this to be fun weekend for my wife and kid, so I want to plan appropriately. I have a Lowance 7 inch unit with Navionics+, and would feel better if I had the cash to get my FMT chips now, but that just isnt an option for another couple months, and from what I have seen Navionics doesnt hold a flame to FMT for inshore imagery.

The plan for the weekend is on Saturday to head out of Hernando county, likely putting in at Baypoint and running north looking for some grass beds that have some scallops. Sunday and Monday we will be traveling north to Crystal River, and likely just look for the crowd of boats.

If you have any recomendations, must haves, avoid this area etc. please feel free to "Drop Some Knowledge" on me!

Thanks All


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

IF you are launching at Baypoint you might need to take more gas with you as you will need to go north of **** to find scallops.

Drive up to crystal river and launch from the ramp at the end of 44. Once you do immediately get over into the channel. The area is filled with limestone and many a boats get too close and get skuffed up. Once out in open water got north or south - doesn't matter as the boats will be both places. Find them or look for clean water.


----------

